# Dogs & Dads!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have seen this same reoccurring theme in many threads, where everyone talks about their Havanese always wanting to play with the Dads. Dora is no exception! Many evenings include Dora running around behind Dad waiting for play time. I tried capturing a little video the other night. Her favorite thing to play is tug of war with him but she is a tough little girl who can quickly make your arm sore!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh cute! is that Dora making all the sounds? 

I think my dogs just see Daddy as a huge playmate! He will do some light obedience with them, and he always teaches "heel". That's his bragging point for helping me in the ring. Other than that, his full interaction with them is play, play, play... oh, and belly rubs.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, what a great video! I love her little Elmo toy. 

Dora really is good at tug o' war! Though you should tell dad that the trick is to pick up the toy so she goes up on her hind legs and needs to use her front paws to hold the toy along with her mouth. I always tell Kubrick he's cheating when he does that... but he doesn't care.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly, I gotta get more sounds... she was tired of bean bag elmo at that point but she usually loves it. She really giggles and makes awesome sounds when she is having fun.

Lina- If you do that Dora gets excited and sometimes jumps and bites your fingers. She is a tug o monster! 

I will try and get a video of her playing with her favorite cat toy that has been replaced a few times! But you can see why I put ribbons on lots of toys for my tuggy monster! She really likes to play with Jim more than me usually. She picks him first!

Amanda


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Amanda,

That is so funny...my DH plays with Kohana the same exact way as yours! Then he will look at me and ask me why I don't play with her like he does. I wonder if that is a dad's way. Kohana would much rather play with her dad than mom! Right now dad had to go to sleep early as he has to work in San Francisco at 4:30 tomorrow morning and Kohana is laying on her back asleep with all four legs in the air!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda at first I was thinking wow Dora really has a girly growl but then you mentioned her giggle, was she giggleing just a little between the growls? I would love to see more fun noises by Dora, keep the video's coming.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!

That scene is SOOO familiar, even the girly-growl and grumbling. haha. yep, every night. She follows DH around with a toy and gives him the pitiful eye.

I always tell my husband that he was 'put on this earth to play with Gucci', atleast, that's what Gucci thinks!  What has gotten *bad*, is that she now whines for him to play with her at the office and he can't always drop what he's doing, lol....she doesn't understand that one. 

Cute video! Tug is a favorite here.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
I will have to take some videos in bed <BG> playing undercover monster... that is when she usually makes the most noises. If we haven't played in awhile and then we jump in bed and play undercover monster or she brings a toy and we actually partake then she goes nuts!

Amanda


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

this is so sweet amanda. can't wait for the undercover monster video. DH is cute too


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I want to see everyone else's Neezer with Daddy... videos are ideal but I will settle for photos 

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Amanda, that is a great video. I will have to work on getting a video of my two boys. Here are a few pictures for now. Daddys have it good. Brady loves to play and cuddle with my DH. I get to do the brushing, bathing, poking, proding and anything else Brady doesn't like. Needless to say, Brady loves his dad! Here are my two boys napping together. P.S. Don't dare let DH see I posted these or I will be sleeping in Brady's bed.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Amanda, She is so cute. She was sure having a blast


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

OMG Karen that is so sweet. 

I just love watching our big strong, tough men be and look so soft and cuddly with these little guys :biggrin1:
Those are great pictures


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh how precious, Karen!! :kiss:

Gucci LOVES her daddy! Love to play BALL with her daddy, loves to sit in his lap on carrides (which is no longer 'allowed'!) Loves to garden with her daddy and just 'hang out and be seen' with her daddy! awww..


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Kara,
Gucci look so cute with her daddy. She give a look of "see I am with my daddy" 
I love the outfit too:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, I'll have to see if I can get something when Daddy gets back home. He's out of town for a couple of days.

Karen, I love those photos! Those should be titled "Brady and his bud."


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, Dora is so cute and STRONG, no wonder your DH had to change arms halfway, haha!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Karen, those are really adorable pictures, I feel like napping too now!

Kara, Gucci seems SO interested in what your DH is doing, too funny...


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Owww!!!! Sierra is becoming a Daddy's girl more and more too!!
Here's a picture I made for Eric last Christmas, and had it printed Poster-size 

It says : Sierra and her Hero 

I'm glad he never gets on here  hehehehe


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you Maryam and Heather! :kiss:

I love Sierra's collages  She has a collage for everything! That's awesome!

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

kara, those are some cute pics. You DH even holds her when she is wearing her cut outfits. I don't think I could get mine to go that far. 

Sierra is too cute. She looks like a Daddy's Girl now.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love all the pics of the Havs with their daddies! SO CUTE! Karen, Kara and Suzanne, great pics... you can really tell all those Havs love their daddies. 

I have a couple of videos of Kubrick with his dad, but I will have to upload it later as we're heading out the door.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Great pictures and videos!! Isn't it great to see their soft side with their furbabies?!

Last night I was busy making Christmas candies and cookies, Tessa kept looking at me and whining for attention. DH was working, and Tessa decided I was boring so she went looking for daddy. I guess she thought DH was upstairs in his study...we have our stairs gated since she's not housetrained yet, and so sat by the gate looking up the stairs and whining. So cute....

Today she went to Lowe's and Home Depot with DH. When a friend called and I told her where they were she said she promised not to tell her DH...I guess we are going to be called the crazy dog couple soon, LOL!!

DH plays much more roughly with Tessa and she loves it. I'll have to get pictures soon!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's one of the videos of Kubrick playing with "the Blanket Monster."


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here's the other one of Kubrick and his dad:






And please don't mind the mess... wedding planning and christmas card writing means lots and lots of papers lying around. LOL.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen it looks like in the first picture Brady does not want to lay down, he's got that look like come on dad, no sleeping I want to play. Riley will mope and give that look when I'm too tired and he wants to go, go, go.

Kara Gucci is a doll as always. We really need some Gucci video's she sounds like such a ham.

Great video's Lina, I Love the blanket monster.. Kubrick seems to really enjoy the monster as well.


----------

